# Pictures of the Reformers and Anti-Reformers



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 16, 2005)

Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words. Well, at this link there are dozens of pictures from church history - people who have affected the church for good and bad. No reading here, just pictures for those who need a break and want to put a face with a name.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanPortraits/PuritanPortraits.htm


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.apuritansmind.com/images/Portraits/PuritansAndDutch/CMatthewMcMahon.jpg

 Good one! 

I noticed John Quincy Adams in the "18th - 20th Century" section - didn't he follow in the Unitarian footsteps of his father?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

Great resource!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a copy of Theodore Beza's _"Icones," Contemporary Portraits of Reformers of Religion and Letters_ (facsimile of 1909 edition by C.G. McCrie), which contains portraits of a number of additional Reformers. I think it is in the public domain (this should be verified). If so, it could provide additional pictures. I commend Beza's work highly!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 16, 2005)

Is it in digital form or is it a book?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> http://www.apuritansmind.com/images/Portraits/PuritansAndDutch/CMatthewMcMahon.jpg
> 
> Good one!
> ...



JQA - not the same JQA that was president - this was a Baptist who wrote "Baptist, the only Thorough Reformers."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Is it in digital form or is it a book?



Book. I have yet to see it in digital form, but it would be a blessing to the body of Christ if this work could be brought into the 21st century. 

Beza, Theodore. Beza´s _Icones; Contemporary Portraits of Reformers of Religion and Letters_. 1909. 300 pp. Notable for its woodcut portraits of all the main Protestant Reformers, with biographies. 1546. $30.

Source: http://members.aol.com/goodbooks7/Calvinism.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

Another book which I commend along these lines is the _Illustrated History of the Reformation_ by Oskar Thulin (St. Louis: Concordia Publishing House, 1967). It has more pictures of Reformers and historical sites and objects than any other single source I have read.

The Reformation picture gallery is another educational resource: http://www.mun.ca/rels/hrollmann/reform/pics/pics.html


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 16, 2005)

Matthew,

Thank you for the post. 

You should add a picture of Machen and VanTil to the 20th century


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 16, 2005)

I think http://www.apuritansmind.com/images/Portraits/PuritansAndDutch/CMatthewMcMahon.jpg belongs in the heretic section  

Im waiting to see your email responses for Billy Graham's picture !!

blade

p.s and aw pink


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Im waiting to see your email responses for Billy Graham's picture !!



Yeah, really!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 16, 2005)

That picture of Whinthrop always reminds me of the Phantom of the Opera. And what is it with Goodwin and that Mitre he wears. Webmaster looks alot like Turretin.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

Raise your hand if you never heard of Hansard Knollys before today?  

(Raised hand)


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I think http://www.apuritansmind.com/images/Portraits/PuritansAndDutch/CMatthewMcMahon.jpg belongs in the heretic section
> 
> Im waiting to see your email responses for Billy Graham's picture !!
> ...



Hey Blade,

Nice avatar picture. Are you having your "Your Best Life Now"?
::


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 16, 2005)

(raised hand)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's an interesting website. It's a gallery of famous people throughout the history of Western civilization, including some Christians. The pictures may be downloaded for personal use. 

http://www.thoemmes.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes Iam!!!!!

Blade


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2005)

Blade;

If you must use an Olsteen as your avatar, at least use his wife Victoria!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 17, 2005)

Every "sermon" I have ever heard by Olsteen has been "health and wealth" garbage. Isn't Lakewood almost the largest (if not already) church in America?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2005)

It will be if it isn't now! They bought a former NBA basketball stadium.

And you're right, Olsteen never mentions sin, and he's proud of that!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ohh now why would such a nice looking young man decieve people??



Blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2005)

:bigsmile:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## pastorway (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Raise your hand if you never heard of Hansard Knollys before today?
> 
> (Raised hand)



A signer of the Second London Baptist Confession of Faith - his was the first name signed to the 1689 Confession. A notable Particular Baptist who was born in England, came to the colonies to preach, and then returned to found a church in the UK. 

I am shocked and amazed that you missed him.....but not really since most hands raised are probably from non-Baptists, or former Baptists who were not reformed when they were Baptists!


:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Point taken. I am more well-grounded in Presbyterian history than Baptist, I don't mind saying. 

The article I found on him noted that Cotton Mather considered him to be an antinomian. However, it didn't say anything about the Baptist Confession so I missed that until you mentioned it. Ah, well! That's good to know, thanks!

http://www.famousamericans.net/hansardknollys/


----------

